
Ask HN: What did SpaceX rocket almost hit just before reentry burn? - diggernet
At about 36:00 in the webcast, the onboard camera shows something fly past the rocket, causing one of the announcers to gasp.  What was it?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.watchframebyframe.com&#x2F;watch&#x2F;yt&#x2F;URh-oPqjlM8&#x2F;2160.933193
======
JustSomeNobody
Ice?

[https://space.stackexchange.com/questions/21784/what-did-
crs...](https://space.stackexchange.com/questions/21784/what-did-
crs-11-stage-1-encounter-at-t602)

I think what is happening is that the optics of the lens on the camera make it
seem like it comes from well below the rocket itself.

